# Tripod or copy stand?



## Player_1 (Jan 14, 2007)

Basically what I'm doing is that I'm copying lots of documents and archiving tons of stuff. I'm using a copy stand, and it's faster than a scanner. 

I have a DIY copy stand made out of steel pipes, but I think I made it wrong somewhere down the line. It doesn't work as well as I would hope, and it always seems out of alignment when I'm photocopying documents. I'm using a fujifilm A350 camera, and I notice the documents cannot be dead center of the copy stand. Of course, I don't think the camera is at fault for the bad alignment.

I don't understand why things are out of alignment. I've taken hours upon hours adjusting things, but I figure it must ultimately be the copy stand. Because of continuous problems, I want to buy a professional or store-bought copy stand.

Since most copy stands are out of stock, I was told I could buy a tripod. I don't know if a tripod could do what I want it to do. I have the copy stand on a table, and I don't think a tripod can go up that high. And if one can, it needs to be parallel to the documents. I have a feeling that the more the tripod extends, the probably of having camera shake increases. I don't know much about tripods, so I'm wondering what people think about tripods as a replacement for copystands.

I don't want to spend more than $130 USD for a copy stand. I would love to have a tripod that could extend and be very stable. I'm somewhat in favor of a tripod because it could fold up and be stored away. A copy stand takes up space.

I read that a tripod called "Benbo Trekker" was something that could help me, but the originals aren't made anymore.

I'm thinking if I obtained a tripod, I would want it to be stury (to reduce camera shake), long enough to reach over the table and be parallel to a document, and be easy to adjust up and down (to change the focus of the camera).

Also, I've seen some tripods lay above documents but the legs are on the table surface. I don't want one of those types because I fear it would create shadows and distort the lighting I have. Sometimes I'm taking pictures of glossy pages, and I've learned to move the light up to about 130 degrees in order to have ample lighting while decreasing hotspots and glare. For what I know, that 45-degree stuff works on pages that aren't glossy.


Any ideas on what I could do?

To tell you the truth, I really don't know that much about photography. I only know a little about what I'm doing, and I'm trying to do it the best I can. I really don't understand that much about tripods. I figure they have three legs, hold a camera, and keep things steady. That's all I understand about tripods. I understand a bit more about copy stands. Of course, my photography interests are in reprography more than adventuring with a camera.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 14, 2007)

Take a look at Manfrottos 3021B Pro tripod.  It allows center column to be removed and use the center column in a horizontal positiion.  To use this, I would suggest that you keep the column extended on the camera side as short as possible and to use a shutter release.


----------



## Player_1 (Jan 14, 2007)

Anyone else have some tripod or copy stand ideas?


----------



## Jeremy Z (Jan 15, 2007)

My advice is to try a scanner.  They align perfectly with no fuss.

Save the camera for something else.  Scanning documents is mundane work best handled by a scanner with a feed tray.


----------



## Player_1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Jeremy Z said:


> My advice is to try a scanner.  They align perfectly with no fuss.
> 
> Save the camera for something else.  Scanning documents is mundane work best handled by a scanner with a feed tray.



I don't want to use a scanner. I would have to buy a new computer and scanner. I figured buying a tripod would be inexpensive.


----------



## Jeremy Z (Jan 15, 2007)

Player_1 said:


> I don't want to use a scanner. I would have to buy a new computer and scanner. I figured buying a tripod would be inexpensive.


Why would you have to buy a new computer?

These fancy tripods people are mentioning where you can attach the camera to the shaft under the legs will end up costing more than a scanner.

If you just don't _want_ to use a scanner, that is another thing.  Have fun fighting this uphill battle.  Your whole first post was basically complaining about alignment and focus problems.  The solution is simple, but you are fighting it.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 15, 2007)

Jeremy Z said:


> Why would you have to buy a new computer?
> 
> These fancy tripods people are mentioning where you can attach the camera to the shaft under the legs will end up costing more than a scanner.
> 
> If you just don't _want_ to use a scanner, that is another thing.  Have fun fighting this uphill battle.  Your whole first post was basically complaining about alignment and focus problems.  The solution is simple, but you are fighting it.



Ever try putting a camera on a scanner body out in the field somewhere or for photographing a 3D object.  Not easy.

Player_1, a photo of the stand you built would be helpful.  Sound like it shouldn't be much tougher than aliging a table saw or jointer blades.  Opps, gave away my other hobby. Once the camera mount is square to the document field then it should be a snap.


----------

